# Galatians Commentary



## the Internet (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I have
Fung
Ryken
Bruce
Luther
[and McCarthur]

Any more very sound reformed texts around the place?


----------



## ADKing (Apr 19, 2010)

William Perkins!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2010)

John Brown


----------



## Prufrock (Apr 19, 2010)

Unfortunately, Dave, much of the Galatians corpus has not been Englished. However, some of the good Reformed material in English would include William Perkins (as noted above, and this may perhaps be one of the finer works of any nationality, though you may find therein more than you were seeking), James Fergusson, and David Dickson. Also, if you can obtain a copy (it is freely available online in the complete edition of his works), Thomas Boston's paraphrase is superb. Jean Calvin is, of course, more than worth reading. And though the section on Galatians is not the high point of the production, you might find the English (Westminster) Annotations useful. Coming from a bit later period, John Brown of Edinburgh's work is very good.


----------



## greenbaggins (Apr 19, 2010)

I would recommend, in addition to the ones already cited, these more modern commentaries: Peter Barnes, Timothy George, David McWilliams, and J.B. Lightfoot. Barnes and McWilliams (both linked) in particular deal with the New Perspective nonsense. But don't overlook Lightfoot or George.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 19, 2010)

While not Reformed, Longenecker's Galatians commentary in the WBC series is not to be missed.


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 19, 2010)

I found George very helpful.


----------



## Irish Presbyterian (Apr 19, 2010)

Herman Ridderbos is worth picking up second hand. Fung is the later revision.


----------



## py3ak (Apr 19, 2010)

I haven't read it, but it's hard to imagine that Machen's Notes on Galatians would be unprofitable.


----------



## Bookmeister (Apr 19, 2010)

This is a book we used in our Greek Exegesis class and I found it very helpful. Of course if you do not know Greek it might be difficult.


----------



## the Internet (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks all ... I think there is enough here to keep me busy for an hour or two.

Much appreciated.


----------



## lukeh021471 (Apr 20, 2010)

Is FF Bruce in (NIGTC) series on Galatians any good?


----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 20, 2010)

Bruce is OK but others are better, Longencker for one.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 20, 2010)

Any opinions on John Stott? I picked up his commentary on Galatians @ Half-Price Books last summer, and was about to start reading it now.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Apr 20, 2010)

he beholds said:


> Any opinions on John Stott? I picked up his commentary on Galatians @ Half-Price Books last summer, and was about to start reading it now.



You mean the commentary in the BST series? That's the one I have. It is helpful but not really punchy. Best read in conjunction with some older writers.

Back on topic, nobody has mentioned William Hendriksen. His work is good (might be a galatians/ephesians in one volume).


----------

